# By Demand [August 2011]



## echoplxx (Jun 30, 2011)

*Demands can also be made by e-mail, story ideas and other suggestions (Fast Track ideas, design, demands for specific articles etc) to editor @thinkdigit.com for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to dvd @thinkdigit.com*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Only for DVD content*
*Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free Download Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list to dvd @thinkdigit.com. See if you can send us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea of how much content you want*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Listed below are sites where we get most of our stuff for the DVDs. Keep adding more interesting sites to the list..*
*Software:**Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia
*Games:**GameSpot is your go-to source for video game news, reviews, and entertainment, GamersHell.com - Largest Independent Video Gaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com
Game Trailers:*Video Game Trailers for Wii, PSP, Xbox, PS3 & More | Upcoming Video Games
*HD Trailers:**Best Place on the Web to Download HD Trailers - HD-Trailers.net (HDTN)
*Music:**Free and legal music downloads - Jamendo, If You Make It, Daytrotter: The source for new music discovery and free MP3 downloads from the best emerging bands., QUOTE UNQUOTE RECORDS.COM! HOME OF "RECORDS"!, Purevolume, Mp3.com
*Audiobooks:**librivox.org, AudioOwl - Free Audio Books - Download mp3 and iPod format today!
Lectures and Courses:*academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com
*Distros:**distrowatch.com
*Movies:**archive.org
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*PS:*To ensure that your requests are added to the DVDs, please try to send them in by the 8-12 of each month*


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jul 1, 2011)

I want an dock for Xp 
With which I can run 2 docks at a time .


----------



## sygeek (Jul 1, 2011)

echoplxx said:


> Lectures and Courses:*academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com


+ YouTube - Khan Academy


----------



## Harivel (Jul 2, 2011)

*Want CSS FastTrack*
*
and Testing for Hosting Services n Cloud Host Services..*


----------



## Roshan9415 (Jul 3, 2011)

Waiting For *BACKTRACK5*


----------



## Ross (Jul 3, 2011)

Service Pack 1 for Windows 7 - 64 Bit..


----------



## Saurav2007 (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: requesting once more*

Game playthrough / longplay videos both retro and modern (pc and console)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Longplay
*www.archive.org/details/game_replays
*www.longplays.org/
*www.archive.org/details/C64Gamevideoarchive
*recordedamigagames.ath.cx/modules/news2/

# Also requesting archive for previous Digit Fast-track


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jul 4, 2011)

Fast and furious 5 HD in Hindi


----------



## Symbianlover (Jul 4, 2011)

fast Track to Microsoft Office 2011 and data base application.
Need MORE full game within 300MB


----------



## Saurav2007 (Jul 5, 2011)

Amiga Longplays Collection 14 : www.recordedamigagames.org : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive

Total 17 Amiga Collections available. Kindly include some high quality lgame ongplays with the next DVD


----------



## keerthi teja (Jul 6, 2011)

+1 windows 7 sp1 (64 bit) and BACKTRACK 5


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 6, 2011)

Here are a list of Suggestion by me-
1) Urban Terror 4.1.1
Urban Terror
2) Windows 7 SP1 64 bit
Although I am a 32 bit user but the 64 bit users deserve this
3) Spybot Search & Destroy 2.0 BETA
The home of Spybot-S&D!
This is better and hence its a must include
4)All the Latest broswsers- Chrome 14, Firefox , IE 9,etc
I couldnt get IE 9 you gave in previous months running 

You have suggested to request before 12th of any month and today is 6th. So I expect my demands upto this sentence are fullfilled  



			
				 NitrousNavneet said:
			
		

> Fast and furious 5 HD in Hindi


 +1 to this


----------



## echoplxx (Jul 6, 2011)

Sometimes you guys really make me think out of the box with your requests.
"Fast and Furious 5 HD in Hindi"   You said it guys, you said it!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 6, 2011)

echoplxx said:


> Sometimes you guys really make me think out of the box with your requests.
> "Fast and Furious 5 HD in Hindi"   You said it guys, you said it!



It would be OK if you gave us a silent version of the song with subtitle -
Vin Diesel- I am gonna steal a $100 Million!!!


 

what do you say? That way you have to pay less to the studion   ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 6, 2011)

roshan9415 said:


> waiting for *backtrack5*


+                                          1


----------



## aby geek (Jul 6, 2011)

vedio tutes for adobe illustrator.(how to create digit mags cover maybe)

classic horror movies.

latest dues ex demo

french,spanish,japanese vedio lessons.

and a nice animated vedio showing holographic digit mag of 3200 AD


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jul 7, 2011)

C language tutorials + .net tutorials.


----------



## saurabh595 (Jul 10, 2011)

Roshan9415 said:


> Waiting For *BACKTRACK5*



+1 for Backtrack5
FT and tutorials to website designing softwares


----------



## Saurav2007 (Jul 12, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Here are a list of Suggestion by me-
> 1) Urban Terror 4.1.1
> Urban Terror
> 2) Windows 7 SP1 64 bit
> ...



SP1 upgrade through built in Windows Update is a mere 50mb. The standalone installer is however 500mb+. Unless one lacks an internet connection, cannot fathom the need to include the installer on DVD. +1 for Urban Terror



aby geek said:


> vedio tutes for adobe illustrator.(how to create digit mags cover maybe)
> 
> classic horror movies.
> 
> ...



I dont think any classic horror movies are in the public domain. Why not use Bigflix or Seventymm instead.




Watch Episodes - Justice with Michael Sandel

Is it possible to include these very interesting video lectures on *aspects of justice and law *with the DVD? Kindly ask them at Questions / Feedback - Justice with Michael Sandel


----------



## astroutkarsh (Jul 18, 2011)

Including Free CMS / E-Comm Apps for Dotnet and/or PHP would be nice e.g. (DNN, Nop-Commerce, Magento Community Edition, Joomla)
Also FT for any of these popular CMS (PHP) will be good addition e.g. Magento /Drupal/Joomla


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jul 19, 2011)

Include Fedora 15


----------



## wunder_boy_in (Jul 22, 2011)

This is really cunning and i did not expected this from Digit Team the july 2011 DVD carries the ADOBE flash builder logo and name when i loaded it and then searched the entire content for the software it was not there rather when i read the text it shows "BUILD A MOBILE APP IN FIVE MINUTES USING ADOBE FLASH BUILDING ARTICLE" just a pdf article.
my question is why the DVD front cover showcased it prominently making a illusion that it contains the entire software but a small PDF article ?  

So need Adobe Flash builder trial 4.5


----------



## KDroid (Jul 26, 2011)

Harivel said:


> *Want CSS FastTrack*



They have already done it once... Check previous issues!


----------



## Assassin (Jul 31, 2011)

Roshan9415 said:


> Waiting For *BACKTRACK 5*



+1000 millions  to this

Today i logged in only to request the backtrack 5, please include it in the august edition.


----------

